# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  کد 11 رشته فرهنگیان چیست؟

## alisahebi

سلام دوستان
تو صفحه نتیجه نهایی کنکور نوشته دانشگاه فرهنگیان کد 11 در دست بررسی است دوستان کسی میدونه این یعنی چه. تو کارنامه سبزم که نگاه کردم جلوی این کد رشته در ستون نتیجه کد 4 را زده یعنی در دست بررسی.رتبه داوطلب 3 هست و رتبه اخرین فرد پذیرفته شده هم 3 هست این یعنی قبول شدم.؟؟گیج شدم کلا نمی دونم چجوریه؟
دوستان خواهشا اگه کسی میدونه راهنمایی کنه.خیلی فوریه :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (12):

----------

